# lyft deactivated for cancellations



## JKdrive157 (Jun 9, 2016)

Lyft deactivated my account due to excessive cancellations. 

I'll admit that I cancelled rides and did receive warnings via email so it's not a complete shock. 

Everything from just needing a bathroom break, to auto added line rides to not feeling comfortable about the pickup area. 

That said, my driver rating is 4.99 after over 600 rides in Philly, so I'm clean there. 

Also, my acceptance rating isn't great due to receiving and not accepting pings over 15 mins away. But their email states it's due to cancellations. 

Does anyone have experience and success with this? if so, any tips or suggestions on the best course of action? How long was the process?


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

What % ?


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Take em' to small claims and sue their *ss. A warning to "stop cancelling" isn't the same thing as "stop cancelling this many calls." Tell Let-Down-Lyft to give you a number or STFU.


----------



## JKdrive157 (Jun 9, 2016)

I honestly don't know what my cancel and acceptance % are since that data has been removed from the app post account deactivation. I logged in to my account on my laptop and don't see those metrics either.



Adieu said:


> What % ?


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

JKdrive157 said:


> Lyft deactivated my account due to excessive cancellations.
> 
> I'll admit that I cancelled rides and did receive warnings via email so it's not a complete shock.
> 
> ...


Go to the Lyft office. They may reactivate you


----------



## JKdrive157 (Jun 9, 2016)

Is there a Lyft office in Philadelphia? I was told there isn't.



AuxCordBoston said:


> Go to the Lyft office. They may reactivate you


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

JKdrive157 said:


> Is there a Lyft office in Philadelphia? I was told there isn't.


Go to NY office then. Going in person is your only hope


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

I've heard of drivers getting deactivated for this before and getting reactivated. Just email them saying you didn't t know, point out your high acceptance rate, apologize and they'll probably reactivate you.


----------



## Am02 (Oct 16, 2018)

JKdrive157 said:


> Is there a Lyft office in Philadelphia? I was told there isn't.


Did they reactivated you or no ???


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

your a private contractor. lyft can stop using your services anytime they want. do you have a contract with them? no. its the same as lets say the homedepot they send garage door repairs to you then you refuse a few thehomedepot then stops sending you jobs. how can you sue for this?


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

That's why it's good to mix in legit cancels when you can (wait for timer/call/text customer before cancelling). You get paid for it (more than Uber even) and won't get nasty messages/risk your job. I do once in a while early cancel, but only if it's like some way outta my way stuff and don't wanna have to talk to the pax to get away. Definitely don't do enough to get messages/risk cancel.


----------



## Castaneda7189 (Apr 14, 2017)

This thread was made a couple days back. Ive gotten re-activated 3 time before. In it I post about how I got activated the first, second, and third time. I think the key is however that you message them like crazy. There is always someone different answering the messages. Even when they reply, the reply is usually from someone different. Good luck my friend. 
https://uberpeople.net/threads/lyft-account-got-deactivated.289991/


----------

